# When to use lute



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

So I woke up this morning to my buck breeding his two daughters, he was in a six foot chainlink fence and got out. My question is, 21 days is when I need to lute right? cause I don't what this breeding and the girls aren't ready to get bred yet. Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

To use lute you wait until after the eggs are implanted, so 7 to 11 days, and then use 2cc IM of lutelyse. If you wait until 21 days you will see if they miss and heat and may not even need to use the luelyse...bucks can breed young does when they are not in heat, nor ovulating. You could also wait and send blood into biotracking.com 30 days after the buck was in the pen, this way you are not having to give a hormone to your doelings. Vicki


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

I was always told by my vet to wait 2 weeks before using it.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

What happens if you would use lute right away after the unwanted breeding like one would in cows? Wouldn't that end the pregnancy right away? _Still _ finding out how different goats are from cows.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

There has to be a corpus luteum in order for it to work and that takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I never lute the young ones but I wait to see if indeed they are pg. Like Vicki said I don't want to give hormones to those youngins if not needed.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

How far into a pregnancy can you abort with lutalyse?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

In the couple of instances where we needed to end an unwanted pregnancy in a doe, we gave lutalyse 10 days after she was bred. You can actually end a pregnancy at any time after the corpus luteum is formed by giving lutalyse, and I've known people who ended their doe's pregnancy by mistake after being told erroneously by a poorly trained ultrasound operator that their doe wasn't pregnant, when in fact she was 30+ days along. Since lutalyse is used to begin the parturition process in a full-term doe, using it anytime prior to that would be considered aborting.

Caroline


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

actually you can abort most anytime. I accidentally aborted a doe that was just too small to have kids normally and so tho I thought I knew her due date I didn't and aborted her probably abt 3 to 4 wks from when she was actually due to kid. I was upset but as it turned out it was triplets and probably for the best.


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

So my girls never went into heat again, so I luted them this afternoon, my vet told me 1cc for each doe, but I just saw on here that you guys give 2cc. So do I need to give them one more tomorrow or will one be enough to do the job?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Watch them for the next couple of days and see if their tails are wet or if they seem to be in heat. I would still pull blood on them about October 10th and send it in to www.biotracking.com

Actually, this might be a good question for Chuck at Bio Tracking if he sees this and wants to offer any info.


----------

